# Sideskirt clips are not available from Nissan? Anybody know about this?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

B14 SE-R sideskirts have about 8 of these little white retainer clips that pop into grommets along side the rocker panel. When I removed the skirt I wound up snapping off, oh a good 8 - 10 of these retainers. They were old and break easy. 
No Nissan dealer or parts catalog shows the clips! There must be 8+ of these on each side the vehicle but nobody sells em. 

Anyone know what I’m taking about?
Where can I find these?

:cheers:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im sure the dealership stocks them if not order them.....problem with them is that they dont know what theyre talking about when it comes to their own cars. they use FAST to look for parts and that shit doesnt have all the items.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Try a NAPA store... They normally have a rack of assorted clips and trim fasteners... And should have something thatll work.. Advance, Autozone, and such don't... All else fails talk to a body shop about ordering some..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

according to the FSM the symbol number for the clips are C101. my version of FAST is not working for some reason so i cant double check for u


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Id just use some body shop type double sided tape.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

I just used the screws underneath, and double sided tape. Worked fine.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Well, the FSM says it's C101 but when you reference back to the list of clips none of those three are it. In fact none of the clips pictured in the FSM look like this. 
Check it out...


















If at all possible I'd like to find the clips, double sided tape would be more a last resort option.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I broke a few of these clips when I was removing the sideskirt. The Nissan dealer could not find the part number in their computer. He called another dealer who said that it is the same as a clip for an Altima which is in their system.

Lew


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

i recently had the same problem and i called mossy nissan who had a new skirt in they said the clips only come with the skirt which nissan north america confirmed. so what i did was go to nissan get some plastic door clip things that were longer and i took a dremel to make them the same shape as the stock ones. damned to me it actuall worked and lock that puppy good so i went to get more of those plastic things in case. bought 16 actually if you want the part # for the clip i got i can get it off the bag for you. I wont be back till monday if you dont catch me today hope that helps


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I may have found the part numbers! See if these are the ones:

P/N 63848-01G00 - Clip
P/N 76848-35F20 - Grommet

Lew


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

will those clips work for the se-l sides.. i mean my car didnt come with sides and will those work when i try to install my se-l sides?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> will those clips work for the se-l sides.. i mean my car didnt come with sides and will those work when i try to install my se-l sides?


The clips go through holes in the car. You'll have to drill the holes to use them. The grommets fit in the holes and grip the clips.

Lew


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> The clips go through holes in the car. You'll have to drill the holes to use them. The grommets fit in the holes and grip the clips.
> 
> Lew



so in other words, they should fit if the hole is drilled to the right size


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> so in other words, they should fit if the hole is drilled to the right size


Yes, and, of course, in the right places.

Here are some pictures of the clip and grommet

Clip









Grommet









The factory sideskirt has brackets built in to hold the clips against the body. The clip slides into the bracket.

Lew


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so it would be easier if we take it to a body shop to install it right?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> so it would be easier if we take it to a body shop to install it right?


Only if they've done it before. On the other hand, if they foul it up you can make them set it right.

Either way, your car may end up looking like Swiss cheese under the sideskirt.  

Lew


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> I may have found the part numbers! See if these are the ones:
> 
> P/N 63848-01G00 - Clip
> P/N 76848-35F20 - Grommet
> ...


Well, for sure without a doubt the Grommet part number is correct! 

As for the clip I guess I'll just have to order them see.

 

Looks promising


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> Looks promising


Or not... the Nissan dealers seem to have this clip (P/N 63848-01G00) in abundance. It just seems too good to be true. The guy said it's just your average clip nothing special. Doesn’t sound promising.


Nope! Not even close... P/N 63848-01G00 is an interior clip. The Nissan I went to today said they found the clips so I ordered them. I'll know next week if they was the right ones or not.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Well, this problem was never resolved. 

These clips are pretty much not available. 























I 

Need your help here! 
If anyone has some of these clips lying around please let me know. 
Thx
seth


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I just found the envelope I think mine came in. Try P/N 768820E700. IIRC it is for an Altima. 

Lew


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> I just found the envelope I think mine came in. Try P/N 768820E700. IIRC it is for an Altima.
> 
> Lew


Holy SHIZZZZT! I THINK THATS IT!


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> Holy SHIZZZZT! I THINK THATS IT!


Yep... they them!









Thank You! I can finally put my skirts back on now. :thumbup:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> Yep... they them!
> 
> Thank You! I can finally put my skirts back on now. :thumbup:


I'm glad I found the envelope mine came in so I could give you the part number. I turned the house upside down looking for them. 

They were in the last place I looked  j/k 

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

they are just those little platic dealys right? i have a butt load of them in my basement no idea why but you may beable to find something identicle at homedepot or a hardware store :thumbup:


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> you may beable to find something identicle at homedepot or a hardware store :thumbup:


Been there, done that! Never found anything even remotly close.

The real pain was Nissan has no record of these clips on our 200sx. The clips are for the Altima, hence why it took forever to locate.
Anyway, now you all have the part number so purchasing the clips for your 200sx will be cake. :cheers:


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Do the clips come with the rubber grommets to plug into the car itself?

I have a SE so my car doesn't have the bottom drilled or the rubber grommets.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

freezing_frost said:


> Do the clips come with the rubber grommets to plug into the car itself?
> 
> I have a SE so my car doesn't have the bottom drilled or the rubber grommets.


No! The rubber grommets are an entirely separate part. Call any Nissan Dealer and they can get you the part number for the rubber grommets.  
Or try this part number... 


lshadoff said:


> P/N 76848-35F20 - Grommet
> 
> Lew


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Did anybody find for sure the p/n for the rubber grommets. The clips are on order right now. I just need the grommets. I have to unf*** what the body shop did when they reattached them after my accident. Thanks


----------

